# Would anyone be interested in a Betty Bear Hut Trip?



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

My buddy has a Friday - Saturday permit for six for Betty Bear Hut between Leadville & Aspen, and cannot pull it off this week. (It's for this weekend, February 4th-5th) He's looking to sell the slots, and he doesn't want them to go to waste. 

Here are the details:
http://www.huts.org/hut_details/betty_bear_hut_details.html

The permit cost $30 per person per night, so the original cost was $360. However, short notice dictates that he take what he can get. So- do I have any bids? He can FedEx the paperwork to you tomorrow.

Post here or email [email protected]


----------

